

Ice Lab: New Architecture and Science in Antarctica - kurren
http://we-make-money-not-art.com/archives/2013/11/ice-lab-new-architecture-and-s.php#.UpbxlGRDsmk

======
nextw33k
I'd be interested to know more about how you can build a research station
without an internal heating? I assume heat from machines or devices is pumped
through the building combined with excellent insulation.

